# Northwest Captive Breeders Show, WA pics



## Tim/Robin (Oct 18, 2008)

We attended this event today. It was better than we expected. Lots of fun. Few tortoises, but we expected that. We've attached some photos we took to share with you all. Most of them we don't know the species unless it was written on the container, however.

This first picture was a frilled dragon. Our girls got an amazing chance to hold this lizard.


----------



## Tim/Robin (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## evin (Oct 19, 2008)

in the first set is the fourth pic down an albino rosey?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 19, 2008)

Tim & Robin: Thanks for sharing your photos with us. I was amazed at the variety of different turtles and tortoises they had for sale. Also that most of the RF's were pyramided! I noticed my favorite little Manouria tortoise there. Do you happen to remember the price of it? Where was this show? "Northwest" Makes me think of Oregon or Washington maybe? Good thing I wasn't able to attend. I see where I could have spent a bit of money on something I really don't need right now.

Yvonne


----------



## Tim/Robin (Oct 19, 2008)

emysemys said:


> Tim & Robin: Thanks for sharing your photos with us. I was amazed at the variety of different turtles and tortoises they had for sale. Also that most of the RF's were pyramided! I noticed my favorite little Manouria tortoise there. Do you happen to remember the price of it? Where was this show? "Northwest" Makes me think of Oregon or Washington maybe? Good thing I wasn't able to attend. I see where I could have spent a bit of money on something I really don't need right now.
> 
> Yvonne



Yvonne- We were surprised at some of the animals too. While pyramiding in no way reflects if the tort will be a "good pet" it is sad to see that was the best they had to offer the expo. The manouria did not have a price and we're sorry, but we didn't think to ask. However, there were eggs hatching as we watched and I've included a picture for you below. The show was in Puyallup, WA which is outside of Seattle. It was a 4 hour drive for us but we had a great time.


----------



## kevantheman35 (Oct 19, 2008)

great pics!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 19, 2008)

Tim/Robin said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > Tim & Robin: Thanks for sharing your photos with us. I was amazed at the variety of different turtles and tortoises they had for sale. Also that most of the RF's were pyramided! I noticed my favorite little Manouria tortoise there. Do you happen to remember the price of it? Where was this show? "Northwest" Makes me think of Oregon or Washington maybe? Good thing I wasn't able to attend. I see where I could have spent a bit of money on something I really don't need right now.
> ...


Tim, Robin...The first year I moved to Oregon I went to that show and they had Sulcata hatchlings and a redfoot. I drove a 400 mile round trip and stayed at the show for about 15 minutes and swore I'd never go again. I was very disappointed. But it sounds like this years expo was excellent. I would have liked to meet you and I am hoping you wouldn't mind telling me when you know of another show in the Northwest.Do you mind telling me what city you live in? FYI...I am Yvonne's sister...


----------



## Laura (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice variety, but it bothers me to see them 'displayed' like that with price tags. i wonder how they survive those shows living like that for days...? and how many just dont survive.. 
How does that work? Are they put away at night or kept in those plastic cups the entire show?


----------



## pyxistort (Oct 20, 2008)

Yvonne, the price for that 4 year M.e.p is 400 if I remember it correctly. 
Scott


----------



## Tim/Robin (Oct 20, 2008)

> I would have liked to meet you and I am hoping you wouldn't mind telling me when you know of another show in the Northwest.Do you mind telling me what city you live in? FYI...I am Yvonne's sister...



Hi Maggie. We are near Spokane, WA (eastern WA). We frequent the Kingsnake.com list of shows since theirs seems the most complete. We had not been to a show in many, many years. We wanted to go to Daytona, but just couldn't justify the cost. From a tortoise perspective, what you saw in the photos above is ALL they had. I took a picture of every tortoise I saw. That wasn't very many, we thought. But it was still fun. Very clean, nice people.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 20, 2008)

Tim/Robin said:


> > I would have liked to meet you and I am hoping you wouldn't mind telling me when you know of another show in the Northwest.Do you mind telling me what city you live in? FYI...I am Yvonne's sister...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Maggie. We are near Spokane, WA (eastern WA). We frequent the Kingsnake.com list of shows since theirs seems the most complete. We had not been to a show in many, many years. We wanted to go to Daytona, but just couldn't justify the cost. From a tortoise perspective, what you saw in the photos above is ALL they had. I took a picture of every tortoise I saw. That wasn't very many, we thought. But it was still fun. Very clean, nice people.



I was a long distance truck driver for many years and for about 5 of those years I had a run from Fresno to Spokane Then I'd pick up in Sandpoint Idaho and head back. I always thought it would be nice to live in Cour d'Alene


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Oct 20, 2008)

Every thing seems like its high priced at shows. I guess. 

That trio of flavo boxies would have had me sweating bullets. I might have shelled out some bucks for them.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 20, 2008)

Redfootedboxturtles said:


> Every thing seems like its high priced at shows. I guess.
> 
> That trio of flavo boxies would have had me sweating bullets. I might have shelled out some bucks for them.



I was very surprised at the price of the Flavo's. Two summers ago there was a confiscation and I received about 15 of them. After de-worming and kissing their butts for about a month I tried to find homes for them. I had absolutely NO takers!!! and this was for free! I finally had to farm them out to another rescue in a different geographical area.

Yvonne


----------



## eminart (Oct 20, 2008)

Very cool pics. I would have loved to have been there. It's probably best that I don't go to any shows though since I've just thinned down to one reptile - my egytian tortoise. I said goodbye to several ball pythons, a couple of geckos, and a bearded dragon a few months ago. My wife would kill me if I started over again.


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Oct 21, 2008)

Yvonne , so you know flavos are my most wanted turtle! I would never buy them because any tortoise cash goes straight to the herd here already. When I decided I wanted to start building a sanctuary I had to stand firm on No new purchases. 

I guess everyone has differnt taste on what turts and torts they love the most.


----------

